# Rockler 92145 Tongue and groove bit help



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

I bought this bit from Rockler and thought that some of you more experienced folks may save me some head scratching. The bit came with no instructions so I just dove in with some scrap before making my door. I am fairly happy with the results but think that I can do better. The joints are just a little off center but not enough to be noticeable.

Along with this bit I purchased Rocklers coping jig which is supposed to simplify the cuts. However it occured to me that when I set the bit to cut the grooves around the inside of the door I can't use the jig. If I want to use the jig to cut the tongue in the rails I have to raise the router which messes my aim for the center of the piece. I would assume without the jig you would add the extra cutter and reconfigure the bearings without changing the router height and you would have a perfect fit????

Also, what are the shims for? Do you need them at all?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

"Also, what are the shims for? Do you need them at all?" = Yes you will need them now and than,sometimes the joint will be to tight or the other way around the shims are used to adjust the cuters, it just takes one shim most of the time..

You don't need a sled for the T & G joints and it's best not to use one, just make a WIDE push block 10" x 12" works well..put a handle on it and you have a great tool for the T & G joints doors and cabinets..

The key for a nice fit on the joints is not move the router up or down when you change out the router bit..

You may say How can I do that.read the link below and see the PDF file on the link.
http://www.routerforums.com/router-...-site-why-not-bottom-out-your-router-bit.html

This way will work on the T & G sets and all others as well when you need to use two bits for the job,

Here's a great time saver, always use wider stock that's to say don't rip the stock up until you mill it, start with 5" wide stock, cut it off to the right size and do the mill work on the ends only, sit it to one side and switch out the bit now do all the long cuts on the one part and style board as well, when you have that done now rip the stock to the right size...once your done with that job you have all 4 parts to the door.. quick and easy and they will always match up just right..
Use 2 7/16" for your parts that's the normal...but you can go down to 1 1/4" wide if you want..or wider..just by using 8" wide stock to start with.. 

====
===



bigmuddyriver said:


> I bought this bit from Rockler and thought that some of you more experienced folks may save me some head scratching. The bit came with no instructions so I just dove in with some scrap before making my door. I am fairly happy with the results but think that I can do better. The joints are just a little off center but not enough to be noticeable.
> 
> Along with this bit I purchased Rocklers coping jig which is supposed to simplify the cuts. However it occured to me that when I set the bit to cut the grooves around the inside of the door I can't use the jig. If I want to use the jig to cut the tongue in the rails I have to raise the router which messes my aim for the center of the piece. I would assume without the jig you would add the extra cutter and reconfigure the bearings without changing the router height and you would have a perfect fit????
> 
> ...


----------



## bigmuddyriver (May 29, 2011)

Bob:

Thanks for the quick reply and great information. You cleared up several questions for me. I'm going to make another run at this door and try out your methods.

Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Tom

But it's going to cost you some thing , Pls. post a review after you have done it a time or two  I'm sure you will say the same as I , I didn't know it could be so easy.  the best part for me, is I don't need to sand the joints to get them flat with each other..my belt sander lost it's job..  a little sanding with the Mop pads and it's done.

Mop pads ▼
.: Stockroom Supply :. Sandpaper | Stockroom Supply

====


bigmuddyriver said:


> Bob:
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and great information. You cleared up several questions for me. I'm going to make another run at this door and try out your methods.
> 
> Tom


----------

